# Eole



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

French registered tanker photographed making her way up to Glasgow in the late 80s for repair being the largest ship to go upriver(approx.76000dwt)


----------



## tanker (May 26, 2004)

This Aframax is still in service as MONTROSE previous name ALTUS-EOLE
built Hitachi as IONIA.


----------



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

tanker said:


> This Aframax is still in service as MONTROSE previous name ALTUS-EOLE
> built Hitachi as IONIA.


She/s had a good life.


----------

